# Offered job Irish moving to scaskatoon homes,car,good areas?



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all,I am been offerered a job in scaskatoon,is there any good shipping companies that would be reasonable priced to ship our house furniture,tools,electrical items,kids toys from Dublin to scaskatoon? Is there any areas I could start looking for homes to rent for a family that is near the train,bus lines? How do I go about buying a car? Any advice on all topics would be great thanks


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/search.php
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/search.php
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/search.php

The worst thing about your post is directly under it was this one http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...g-canada/106537-moving-ireland-saskatoon.html Meaning that you have not even read the first page before posting your own thread of practically identical content!



sean2012 said:


> Hi all,I am been offerered a job in scaskatoon,is there any good shipping companies that would be reasonable priced to ship our house furniture,tools,electrical items,kids toys from Dublin to scaskatoon?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...72-shipping-ireland.html?highlight=buying+car

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...04092-ship-not-ship.html?highlight=buying+car

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...ing-belongings.html?highlight=shipping+canada

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...canada-ireland.html?highlight=shipping+canada




sean2012 said:


> Is there any areas I could start looking for homes to rent for a family that is near the train,bus lines?


Try these threads

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...nada/14435-saskatoon.html?highlight=saskatoon

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...ng-ireland-saskatoon.html?highlight=saskatoon

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...areas-live-saskatoon.html?highlight=saskatoon

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...213-moving-saskatoon.html?highlight=saskatoon

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...ada/102350-saskatoon.html?highlight=saskatoon



sean2012 said:


> How do I go about buying a car?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...leasing-rental-hire.html?highlight=buying+car

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...41368-car-insurance.html?highlight=buying+car

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...buying-2nd-hand-car.html?highlight=buying+car

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...car-hst-final-price.html?highlight=buying+car

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...a/62085-automobiles.html?highlight=buying+car

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...g-insurance-alberta.html?highlight=buying+car

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...cle-arriving-canada.html?highlight=buying+car

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...26260-car-insurance.html?highlight=buying+car


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

I've just been quoted 5300 euro for a 20 foot container and 8200 euro for a 40 footer with 2.5% of the declared value of goods as the insurance.

That was to Toronto from Wexford, wouldn't expect much more or less from other destinations.

John


----------



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wexford_Ireland said:


> I've just been quoted 5300 euro for a 20 foot container and 8200 euro for a 40 footer with 2.5% of the declared value of goods as the insurance.
> 
> That was to Toronto from Wexford, wouldn't expect much more or less from other destinations.
> 
> John


Thanks for that John that is very expensive I don't know what to ship over and what companies to inquire to


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Wexford_Ireland said:


> I've just been quoted 5300 euro for a 20 foot container and 8200 euro for a 40 footer with 2.5% of the declared value of goods as the insurance.
> 
> That was to Toronto from Wexford, wouldn't expect much more or less from other destinations.


It'll cost more the further it has to go overland from water.


----------



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks all for the info,I think we will just ship boxes and mountain bikes from Dublin to Saskatoon,the prices are from 5k upwards too expensive.also can anyone recommend a shipping company that will transport our boxes eg toys,bikes,books from Dublin to saskatoon?


----------

